# Temperature



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

what is the lowest temperature possible? my [email protected]#*$ gf keeps turning the heat off 
in the house and I dont have a heater for my tank right now, went into the living room and my smallest RBP is half dead stuck in his tree, so I went to scoop him and he jumped back into the group. I dont think he'l be here when I get back from work problem is I dont know wtf is up. I spent all my cash totally now I dont have a water tester, heater, lights nothin.. I dont see any ick or anything on any of my fish. the I.D shark and guppies have been fine in this tank for over a month.now this hmmm yesterday I put in ghost shrimp from the LFS, day before I put in some plants I got from the Dollar Store... well I removed the plant anyways I think I'm gonna just have to ride it out for 2 weeks and see what happens
I dont know what temp is proper for these guys, I thought it was 75-80 right now I'm sittin at like 71-72, I jacked the heat in the house up to 30 maybe I should do a water change and add in warm water to add some temp, I've done that before
see in the last tank with no heater its always 76 degree's cuz the lights in the canopy make alot of heat. this tank here is open on top. what to do


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm not trying to be a dick about this, but you really shouldn't buy a fish if you can't supply it with proper equipment. You will need a heater. It isn't a matter of your house temp because that sounds inconsistent. In the long run if you don't buy a heater then it's going to cost you lots of money in fish.







Kevin


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Buy a heater. Return your light, or borrow money, but your fish arent going to last very long with water 10 degrees colder that it should be. Also, DONT add warmer water to the tank, thats even worse than having water thats too cold for them in there already. Fluctuations in the water temp. could end up killing your fish if they're drastic enough.

Honestly, it doesnt sound like your really prepared to be keeping these fish yet, which is kind of sad, because they really arent hard to keep if you do everything even remotely right.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

My p's lived in 65 degree water for a a week. Somebody in the damn house didn't plug the heater back in. They lived through it. I recommend you run to a store and grab a heater. It's cheaper then turning your heat on blast to keep the tank warm too.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

sorry but it sounds like you kinda rushed into this...
you shouldn't have them right now if ya don't have the cash for them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Michaeljames said:


> my [email protected]#*$ gf keeps turning the heat off[snapback]881416[/snapback]​


It's very simple: either you make her stop turning the heat off, or you replace your piranha by coldwater fish - piranha's are tropical fish, and a heater is required equipment: do not keep pets you cannot provide the proper care for...


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

did I mention they have been living in the other tank with no heater for over 2 months? geez some of you ARE being DICK's I spent my last bit of money on the care of these fish, so I could get them THE BEST I CAN AFFORD because thats what kind of owner I am, tanks to me arent a set goal like buying a package deal at the LFS, theyre open ended like always evolving into better tanks, so I underestimated the effects of a heater, since my last tank w canopy ran hot
what is the correct temp's? anyone got that for an answer??
simple mistake of priorities now I'm suddenly "unfit to own a fish"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You ask opinions, we give you answers and now we are dicks because the answers do not suit you?








How about you being a dick for getting animals you cannot provide the right stuff for, even though you should have known about their basic care? Piranha's are tropical fish, tropical fish *require* heaters (hence the name tropical) - you don't buy tropical fish if you know that, but cannot provide the right equipment yet.

I'm not saying you're not fit to keep these pets - I'm saying _at the moment_ you're not: get a heater and all the other necessary equipment and stuff you need to care for them, and then you are ready to get your fish. Not the other way around: fish first and then later filling in the equipment gaps - the fish may very well be dead by the time you have all the needed stuff.
So get that sand out of your puss and reread the posts made, because what I say is the same as what others said...

One more thing: if you can't deal with warranted criticism, don't even ask questions in the first place. What did you expect?


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

I think the recomended is 75-80 degrees is it not?

Now that doesnt mean thats what they can tolerate...

In the colder water they certainly will not grow very fast, as it should slow thier metabolism


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Its 78-82.....I wasn't trying to be a dick, just trying to make you get off of your ass and buy a heater.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

My teacher always say "There's no such thing as critisism, only information".


----------



## Supa Samoan (Jan 13, 2005)

Go get a heater.. It's about 10,000 times cheaper than running the heater if you can't afford a heater then start heating some rocks and then droping them in the tank about every 4 hours or so until you get a heater. When the water is too cold it's like slowly killing the fish i.e. if someone put you in a 50 degree fridge and left you there until you died. at first you could tolerate it but eventually it would kill you.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved 2 water forum


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Charge your heater on your credit card and pay it next month. Also get a plexiglass for top. You can pay for them next month when the bills come.


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

I can handle criticism, but the comments made over a simple mistake are a little overkill, my other tank is ALWAYS at 76 degree with no heater at all but the lights in the canopy, on THIS website it lists the temperature for pygocentrus nattereri as 76-84. so I figured this was what my water would sit at in my other tank, as the day went by I noticed the water temperature wasnt sitting at 76 like the other tank it was a touch under 75. got home and theyre all fine and active btw the heat is free in an apartment building and when I got home the temp in the tank was at 74
just thought I'd tell you what happened when I got home


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Michael,
My Girlfriend used to alway F--K with the heat in our house....
I got her some "St. Johns Wort" and everthing's been fine since!









But at the same time, you should buy a heater for your fish too.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Although the actual temp of water is important, like pH, it must remain constant. Using the tank light as your sole source of heat will result in temp fluctuations throughout the day/night as the lights turn on/off. Technically speaking, fish are cold blooded animals and can not adapt quickly to changes in their environment. Constant fluctuations in any water parameter will result in stress which will lead to disease and likely death of your fish.

A decent aquarium heater with a thermostat can be purchased for under $20 (a lot less than the investment you have already put into it). So you should purchase a heater as soon as you can to protect your investment.


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

not to be rude or offensive sounding but god does not provide an even consistant temp in the wild for these fish so I think as long as your not rediculously subjecting them to rapid change or keeping them at too low of a temp for an extended period of time they should be fine


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I disagree... what God does provide them with is billions of gallons of water in the wild that will not fluctuate in temp from day to night. Even if there were slight fluctuations in temp at the surface, the fish have the ability to thermoregulate (go into deeper water) which is not possible in a tank. A tank (depending on volume) can fluctuate widely through a 24 hour period in an unheated house. Daily exposure to these fluctuations will cause stress in fish and lead to illness - ick being a very common result.


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

The tank has been sitting at between 72 to 75 depending on the time(morning=cold). I have a heater coming this monday, I never wanted to seem cheap or like I dont provide them with all that they need. hell I have a hard time providing myself with food and clothing somtimes. my work boots are completly split open, like toes hangin out the 4" hole in the side, but I just keep trudgin thru the snow in them soakin boots cuz I need a better this and that for my tank, and I need to get my car fixed and paid off and I need to get NEW WORK BOOTS!!! lol 
I love these damn fish, I think I'd cry if they died but hell I can only do so much with that money I get every 2 weeks


----------



## SandShark (Nov 22, 2004)

Michaeljames said:


> what is the lowest temperature possible? my [email protected]#*$ gf keeps turning the heat off
> in the house and I dont have a heater for my tank right now, went into the living room and my smallest RBP is half dead stuck in his tree, so I went to scoop him and he jumped back into the group. I dont think he'l be here when I get back from work problem is I dont know wtf is up. I spent all my cash totally now I dont have a water tester, heater, lights nothin.. I dont see any ick or anything on any of my fish. the I.D shark and guppies have been fine in this tank for over a month.now this hmmm yesterday I put in ghost shrimp from the LFS, day before I put in some plants I got from the Dollar Store... well I removed the plant anyways I think I'm gonna just have to ride it out for 2 weeks and see what happens
> I dont know what temp is proper for these guys, I thought it was 75-80 right now I'm sittin at like 71-72, I jacked the heat in the house up to 30 maybe I should do a water change and add in warm water to add some temp, I've done that before
> see in the last tank with no heater its always 76 degree's cuz the lights in the canopy make alot of heat. this tank here is open on top. what to do
> [snapback]881416[/snapback]​


I don't know what's worse the fact that this guy doesn't see his own lack of 
knowledge as a problem or that he can post i don't have a heater test kit or lights 
and that this has been the condition for a month and will continue for at least 2 more 
weeks and thinks that people who reply "you shouldn't be keeping fish" are dicks what a 
complete joke. I think the only person in this thread that is a dick is obvious. This 
kind of complete lack of responsibility is rampant in our society. And the people that 
walk on egg shells in there replies are also a part of the problem by not clearly stating 
how wrong this person is, you wind up condoning it. The very fact that he could call 
anyone a dick with a post like his and not understand the gravity of it should be a 
very loud warning to the people that would say this is not bad behavior its just 
uninformed, that kind of weak response is what leads to more not less of this kind of 
totally irresponsible behavior. This persons only answer is its not my fault, that's his 
excuse for not either giving the fish away or fixing the problem or for realizing its a 
problem before buying the fish in the first place

ill spell it out for you.
To put fish in a tank with no heater no test kit no lights means u should not be 
allowed to own any animals for at least a year if not 5 yrs. You write i love these 
fish... nothing of the sort you love excuses, its all you seem to have in place of a sense 
of responsibility The fact that you could even admit these things in a post shows your 
lack of understanding about caring for anything other than your self and it sounds like thats not going well either.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

SandShark said:


> I don't know what's worse the fact that this guy doesn't see his own lack of
> knowledge as a problem or that he can post i don't have a heater test kit or lights
> and that this has been the condition for a month and will continue for at least 2 more
> weeks and thinks that people who reply "you shouldn't be keeping fish" are dicks what a
> ...


It's called tact... The best we can do is inform him on WHY a heater is needed and let him decide. Apparently, he has purchased a heater so has corrected his situation.


----------



## SandShark (Nov 22, 2004)

It's called tact... The best we can do is inform him on WHY a heater is needed and let him decide. Apparently, he has purchased a heater so has corrected his situation.








[snapback]889169[/snapback]​[/quote]

Tact? omg
I guess you enjoy increasing the number of posts like this where they ask questions 
without the basic understanding of fish keeping. when people do use tact in there 
initial responses then get called dicks for using said tact. that's when i throw tact out 
the window because clearly it is utterly lost on an individual like this.

U say this is the best we can do. What, coddle the abusive and uninformed is the 
best 
we can do? good gawd

Judazzz second reply it right on the money.

I can only assume DonH would rather avoid all possibility of confrontation or 
criticism. which in my 
opinion will keep others from realizing that posting on this and other hobby forums 
without 
reading the FAQ or Noob threads first then being rude on top of it, is not ok.

Id rather read a web site that has a majority of intelligent topics and discussion than 
one riddled with threads like this. Posts like this are on the rise. People post a 
problem that has been covered 500 times and don't even 
understand the absolute basics, like tropical fish need a heater. Or actually try to use 
excuses why its not there fault that they don't have one.
He has no respect for his fish or the people who read and post here. Or he would 
get to know the web site first read a few posts try to figure out his problem from the 
info posted here by thousands of people and hundred of thousands of posts. if he still 
cant find the answer then post a question.
i wouldn't have said a word if after his initial post ,then reading the replies(in which 
everyone did use tact btw) if he had said ooops your right i made a mistake thanks 
for the advise. no harm no foul. Bin there done that.
That's not what he did. So in the interest of a lean buffed piranha-fury.com i use this 
thread as an example of why these types of posts exist and try to lessen their 
numbers.

Hobby misconception misnomers errors and wives tales are why we have web sites . 
to exchange ideas and information then learn. i can gladly put up with less than smart 
question, ive asked them my self







even though in most cases with the slightest of 
effort they can be avoided, its still very understandable.
BUT show lack of common respect after asking one of those less than smart 
questions, and you offer your self up for one hell of a bon fire flame storm, imo.

not to mention getting used as an example of how not to help the portal you seek 
help from

why does this happen? Imo, because ppl like DonH (with all due respect, clearly a 
very learned aquarist ) 
is not willing to criticize even the most recalcitant of posters.

" the best we can do is inform him why he needs a heater and let him decide for him 
self" .....

no, the best we can do is explain in the harshest terms that posting questions while 
not willing to do the basic homework to care for fish is bad enough but then calling 
ppl dicks when they answer his questions with tack will get you flamed on this web 
site.
i view every moderator as a reference library that's willing to spend there free time 
answering questions and bettering this hobby.Waisting their limited time responding 
to threads like this means that there is less information available to all of us
and when the ridiculousness reaches a certain threshold ppl simply go elsewhere to 
look for information. And that would be sad because Piranha-fury.com is a great 
web site

DonH, I use this thread only as an example not for any other reason. If you feel that 
no matter what someone says you only respond with tact , i respectfully disagree.
I use this thread as an example of where the rubber meets the road of annoying 
people with little respect being confronted about it.

when people respond rudely to a tactful answer its time call it "out" not let it "hide" 
between the lines. otherwise your asking the membership and visitors here to put up 
with it and expect more of it.
So, don't tell me to be more tactful, exercise control of your forum. Don't pass the 
buck, the pile is adding up in the form of ever increasing bloated wasteful annoying 
threads.

i think my new sig will read
You use tact until it stops working, then you stop using it


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You can scream, curse and explain to him in the "harshest terms" possible about his lack of fishkeeping skills but that will not make him buy a heater. That is ultimately his decision. He (like you) is relatively new to this website and is doing his research on how to better care for his fish. So he obviously cares for his fish to come in here and ask. We all start somewhere, so why is it so bad to start out here?

True, I didn't think it was a good idea for him to respond the way he did to criticism but I also think it's a bad idea for you to continue berating him after he has realized his fault and corrected it by purchasing a heater.



> I can only assume DonH would rather avoid all possibility of confrontation or criticism. which in my opinion will keep others from realizing that posting on this and other hobby forums without reading the FAQ or Noob threads first then being rude on top of it, is not ok.


BTW, please don't criticize me on how I conduct this forum... No question is too basic if that person learns along the way. It is because of members like you that discourage new members from posting here. And THAT is unfortunate... Members can always read the FAQs or do a search to find 99% of their questions already answered, but then again, it would make this site and many others a very quiet place.

That is tact...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

BTW, please don't criticize me on how I conduct this forum... No question is too basic if that person learns along the way. It is because of members like you that discourage new members from posting here. And THAT is unfortunate... Members can always read the FAQs or do a search to find 99% of their questions already answered, but then again, it would make this site and many others a very quiet place.

That is tact...








[snapback]890613[/snapback]​[/quote]

very well put DonH I wouldnt have sayed it better myself other than learn as you go and stop being jerks to a new guy.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I woke up this morning and my tank was at about 92 degrees. I turned both of my heaters off and left for the day. I just got back h9ome and its still at 90 what do I do? Is 92 to high?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Slim said:


> I woke up this morning and my tank was at about 92 degrees. I turned both of my heaters off and left for the day. I just got back h9ome and its still at 90 what do I do? Is 92 to high?
> [snapback]891272[/snapback]​


That is a bit too high. It is said very little oxygen is in the water at that high temp. I would just turn down the heater to 80...let the water cool on its own.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Filo said:


> That is a bit too high. It is said very little oxygen is in the water at that high temp. I would just turn down the heater to 80...let the water cool on its own.
> [snapback]891346[/snapback]​


I agree... Increase the aeration in the tank and let the temp drop back down slowly.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

To: Sandshark

People can ask whatever they want. I'm the answer to your question, I'm calling you out because people like you are the problem. Go fist yourself you pompous SOB!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

azeral26 said:


> To: Sandshark
> 
> People can ask whatever they want. I'm the answer to your question, I'm calling you out because people like you are the problem. Go fist yourself you pompous SOB!
> 
> ...


Thats not really called for. Although I dissagree with sandshark and I think he lacks the basic knowledge to understand the runnings of a website...he is still entitled to state his opinion. 
We want people to learn about their fish and the proper care they require. I dont think that can be achieved by bashing people that ask questions and running them off the site.
And one last point...Don is not only a very learned aquarist, but a person that does not feel questions should be ranked in order of complication...he helps people that need help caring for their fish.....no matter how new they are to the hobby. After all...what is basic for some is complicated for anothers.


----------

